# questions on gtf



## lizard_lover (Dec 17, 2007)

1) what do they eat
2) how big does the enclosure need to be 
3) do they have any special requirements in their enclosure
4) do they have any special requirements
5) how old do they get 
6) is a green tree frog a good frog to start off with
7)how are they handling


----------



## lizard_lover (Dec 17, 2007)

oww and how big do they get


----------



## slim6y (Dec 17, 2007)

1) I feed mine woodies
2) as big as you can - mine are in a 1230 mm high enclosure by 600 x 600 mm
3) I have given mine UV - you should also give them whatsit dust with their food
4) As above
5) Dunno - age over 1 year that's all I can give you on that
6) Dunno - never started off with any other frog
7) Don't handle them - though they're friendly enough - when they're tamed up they will attack you over and over again to get the woodies. They also make a lot of noise over night - especially during thunderstorms. My advice is don't keep them in your room.

and the bonus question - depends on species. But most of mine fit in the palm of my hand (around 10 - 12cm)


----------



## lizard_lover (Dec 17, 2007)

thanks


----------



## lizard_lover (Dec 17, 2007)

pluss umm do they need a heat source


----------



## slim6y (Dec 17, 2007)

not in my place - I live int heir locale - so they're happy with the current temps - Cairns is rather warm


----------



## lizard_lover (Dec 17, 2007)

what about east coast nsw


----------



## meshe1969 (Dec 17, 2007)

lizard_lover said:


> 1) what do they eat


Crickets, roaches, flies, moths, basically insects


lizard_lover said:


> 2) how big does the enclosure need to be


Depends on how many you want to keep, a very rough guide is 1 foot per frog.


lizard_lover said:


> 3) do they have any special requirements in their enclosure


Depends on your location, they need water, warmth, ventilation, u.v and a very secure enclosure as they are brilliant at escaping!!!


lizard_lover said:


> 4) do they have any special requirements


The usual, u.v, calcium etc


lizard_lover said:


> 5) how old do they get


20+ years


lizard_lover said:


> 6) is a green tree frog a good frog to start off with


Yes definitely!


lizard_lover said:


> 7)how are they handling


The are one of the best out of frogs, make sure your hands are clean, then wash them again to remove all soap, and then wet them.

They grow to aprox. 9-10 cm

I live in Melbourne and have a aquarium heater in the water set at 28 in winter and 26 in summer, that and the u.v provides enough heat. Also warming the water helps humidity in the tank.


A really good Australian care sheet:

http://frogs.org.au/arc/caresheets.html

My green tree enclosure:

http://thefrogmansion.blogspot.com/


----------



## bump73 (Dec 17, 2007)

Meshe1969.. that enclosure is increbible:shock:

I was just going to turn a 4ft tank on end and use it but after seeing that i think i've found how i'll spend my Xmas break:lol:

Any photos now it's established??

Ben


----------



## meshe1969 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'll try and get some new ones in the next few days, although I did add some new plants today. Some of the plants are really starting to take off.
Have fun building, well worth the effort and much easier than we thought.


----------



## lizard_lover (Dec 17, 2007)

yer it looks hell cool


----------



## warren63 (Dec 17, 2007)

Meshe, thats an inspiring setup


----------



## lizard_lover (Dec 17, 2007)

ps any more pics of frogs and set ups would be appriciated


----------



## lizard_lover (Dec 17, 2007)

very appriciated


----------



## rodentrancher (Dec 18, 2007)

One of those Double doored(glass) drinks fridges can be turned into a great enclosure. Old non working ones with no motor. Lots of cafes and delis have them for their soft drink and juices. They have plenty of height and width to work with. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## lizard_lover (Dec 19, 2007)

bump


----------



## abbott75 (Dec 19, 2007)

rodentrancher said:


> One of those Double doored(glass) drinks fridges can be turned into a great enclosure. Old non working ones with no motor. Lots of cafes and delis have them for their soft drink and juices. They have plenty of height and width to work with. Cheers Cheryl


Now _that_ is a good idea!


----------



## lizard_lover (Dec 19, 2007)

any pics


----------



## Australis (Dec 19, 2007)

meshe1969,

Thats really is a amazing looking frog set-up!!

Bloody nice.


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 19, 2007)

how often do frogs get fed? everyday im assuming? is it only insects? im very interested in getting some 
im going to do all the research first of course, like i did with george my coastal 


thanks

Nat


----------



## meshe1969 (Dec 20, 2007)

I posted this in the other thread, but I will copy it here just in case:

New morphs and Juvies should have food available at all times, Adults 2-3 feeds a week. No problems with mixing sex's, and all will get on fine. Sometimes if they are feeding together they may miss the food and get another frog by accident but they will separate when they finally realize.


Care sheets:

http://frogs.org.au/community/viewto...05dabac2d84bfe


----------



## meshe1969 (Dec 20, 2007)

Australis said:


> meshe1969,
> 
> Thats really is a amazing looking frog set-up!!
> 
> Bloody nice.



Thanks! We are very happy with how it turned out!


----------



## lizard_lover (Jan 4, 2008)

bump


----------



## FAY (Jan 4, 2008)

Lizard_lover GTF's are the best. We just have a dish of filtered water in their tank that we change every day. They are a land frog.In winter we put a hot mat under their water dish so that they can have spa bath's in winter. 
Here are some pics of ours...they were put in this container while I cleaned their tank out.


----------

